# Deep hole drilling with a gun drill



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of threads asking how to drill a deep hole. I saw this video and found it very interesting. This is not something to consider for a one-off hole, too much investment in tooling. The person is able to get a deep and well centred hole with his setup. Worth watching just for information.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Good link, thank you. If and when I get this figured out, I won't stop until I've made at least half a dozen. Suspect that I'll have to clamp the wood and spin the drill. For now, I have some ideas to test on a piece of 2x4.

History: I need to be able to drill 3/8" x 6" holes to peg the heads for elbow adze handles.
The entry point is marked. The exit point is marked. Drill. Do another one.
Pegs are hardwood dowel & epoxy.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dave, I saw Trent Bosch do this at the Tennessee symposium in January for the first time. He used one small enough to go thru the tail stock and he had a hole 5-6 inches deep in seconds. amassing. 15-20 bucks on eBay.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I have taken a couple classes with Trent Bosch and used his gun drills to make a starting hole in a hollowform. They can usually be found for a good price on eBay and then you can braze a male air line quick disconnect coupling onto the drill to blow out the chips. I think that it would be possible to connect an air spray nozzle to the drill which would be even more convenient.  I haven't made oone for myself, but it is on my ver3y long list of things that I will do as soon as I get a round Tuit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bell hanger drill bits work*

Bell hanger bits come up to 72" long, are available at Home depot. Here's some online:

http://drillbitwarehouse.com/index....&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=600001

A bit can be run through the headstock opening on a lathe if that's a workable solution. :yes:


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Bell hanger bits come up to 72" long, are available at Home depot. Here's some online:
> 
> http://drillbitwarehouse.com/index....&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=600001
> 
> A bit can be run through the headstock opening on a lathe if that's a workable solution. :yes:


A drill like that could ruin a Morse taper in short order. It is OK to drill from the tailstock since it doesn't rotate. However, for hollow form starter hole drilling that is completely unnecessary. Simply hold the back end of the drill in your hand -- it will self center on its own. Length isn't the issue, the main purpose of a gun drill in woodturning is to keep the hole from clogging with chips. In actual gun drilling, the hollow drill is used to carry coolant to the cutting edge and also flush out swarf.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow never seen a gun drill that large. I've tried a lot of techniques for drilling long straight holes. The longest gun drill I've tried is 8" and it did the job. It was 5/16". I used a 1/4" gun drill and broke it the second time I used it. 
I have tried the regular long drill bits like in the link above. The follow the grain and won't drill a hole through the center. I use a 3/8" lamp auger and it does a better job but will still run out over a length of about 12 to 16". You have to take very light cuts and clear the chips often to get even close to the center on a blank that long.
I keep thinking I'll buy a longer gun drill. The reason they drill more true is they cut with only one wing so it works more like a boring bar in a metal lathe. I have made my own what they call a D drill which only cuts with one wing but it didn't seem to drill any straighter than my lamp auger which only has one wing. I think the air pushing and vacuum pulling out chips probably helps as much and the single wing cutting. 
Interesting video.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Bell hanger bits come up to 72" long, are available at Home depot. Here's some online:
> 
> http://drillbitwarehouse.com/index....&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=600001
> 
> A bit can be run through the headstock opening on a lathe if that's a workable solution. :yes:


I don't know if you ever used a long bit, but IMO, it won't stay straight, and the hole isn't that clean.








 








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like to reply to a question that assumes....*



cabinetman said:


> I don't know if you ever used a long bit, but IMO, it won't stay straight, and the hole isn't that clean.
> 
> .


I have an entire machinist's chest drawer filled will extended length, over 18" up to 24" augers, spade drills and twist drills in many sizes. I also have several of the bell hanger drills. I have used some of these hundreds of times. FYI
A photo can be posted IF that will satisfy your "curiosity" ... :blink:

Then length/depth of the hole, the type and quality of the material, the grain direction, the type of the drill whether twist, spade, or auger all determine the "quailty" and straightness of the hole.

If one wants to invest in the gun drill equipment, more power to them. If one needs a through hole in a lamp section, it's probably not a realistic and cost effective answer.

As to ruining a Morse taper, one would have to have the drill's cutting spiral's touching the inside of the headstock, which would definitely be counterproductive. Extended length drills usually have a short section the drilling/cutting and a much longer shaft. A bushing could be used to center the drill in a larger lathe headstock hole. 

:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> I don't like replying to a question that assumes...


Well then...don't.



woodnthings said:


> I have an entire machinist's chest drawer filled will extended length, over 18" up to 24" augers, spade drills and twist drills in many sizes. I have several of the bell hanger drills and have used them hundreds of times. FYI
> A photo can be posted IF that will satisfy your "curiosity" ... :blink:


This thread is about a gun drill and its set up, which I find very interesting and educational. The video was very good. With all due respect, it doesn't seem to lend to getting alternative methods, or what you have in your tool box. But your toolbox does sound impressive.:yes:








 








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*like you have never proposed an alternative solution?*



cabinetman said:


> Well then...don't.
> This thread is about a gun drill and its set up, which I find very interesting and educational. The video was very good. With all due respect, it doesn't seem to lend to getting alternative methods, or what you have in your tool box. But your toolbox does sound impressive.:yes:


Other posters mentioned the need for 6" or so deep holes, there are many ways...just sayin' :yes: For those who want to buy the gun drill and have the machinery to operate it, by all means....


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Good find that video .
I've not seen a gun drill at work before .
Makes my lamp auger look like a toothpick. 





Robson Valley said:


> .
> 
> History: I need to be able to drill 3/8" x 6" holes to peg the heads for elbow adze handles.
> The entry point is marked. The exit point is marked. Drill. Do another one.
> Pegs are hardwood dowel & epoxy.


Robson , a drillpress and jig might be the one for that.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'll follow this for future reference.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Sammyseal (Aug 2, 2021)

Dave Paine said:


> A number of threads asking how to drill a deep hole. I saw this video and found it very interesting. This is not something to consider for a one-off hole, too much investment in tooling. The person is able to get a deep and well centred hole with his setup. Worth watching just for information.


Hi Dave
I have just viewed your youtube video


Dave Paine said:


> A number of threads asking how to drill a deep hole. I saw this video and found it very interesting. This is not something to consider for a one-off hole, too much investment in tooling. The person is able to get a deep and well centred hole with his setup. Worth watching just for information.


Hi Dave
I have just viewed your youTube video which is most informative.
I have two questions if I may please.
1. The gundrill you are using appear to have carbide ground brass inserts. Is this correct and how effective is this on timber. Or are they something else.
2. Very impressed with the rotary purpose design gundrill steady arrangement with the vacumm collection box. I get the idea however would you have anything sketched you would be prepared to share / purchase a design.
Appreciate any support


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Sammyseal said:


> ... Hi Dave I have just viewed your youTube video which is most informative. I have two questions if I may please.
> 1. The gundrill you are using appear to have carbide ground brass inserts. Is this correct and how effective is this on timber. Or are they something else.
> 2. Very impressed with the rotary purpose design gundrill steady arrangement with the vacumm collection box. I get the idea however would you have anything sketched you would be prepared to share / purchase a design.
> Appreciate any support


Dave's not here. Dave has not been around since 2014. Sorry, @Sammyseal.

The YouTube link that Dave posted was made by someone named Russ Wolf, not Dave himself. Russ Wolf posted the video in 2011, and I assume he is the guy showing the equipment in the video. Russ Wolf would be the one to contact with your questions. Considering that the video is ten years old, good luck with finding Russ.

Start with a web search for "Russ Wolf Flutes":
https://www.google.com/search?q=russ+wolf+flutes


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

I drill some things but never anything that long. Longest so far was 8 inch dowel I hollowed out with a 5/8 inch drill. The interior hole was rougher than I would have liked, but it worked. I have seen guys with giant spoon bits hollow out large saplings to make wooden water pipes. I figure there must be some trick to how the head is shaped and sharpened so that it follows the center.


----------



## Sammyseal (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you Sir


----------



## Sammyseal (Aug 2, 2021)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Dave's not here. Dave has not been around since 2014. Sorry, @Sammyseal.
> 
> The YouTube link that Dave posted was made by someone named Russ Wolf, not Dave himself. Russ Wolf posted the video in 2011, and I assume he is the guy showing the equipment in the video. Russ Wolf would be the one to contact with your questions. Considering that the video is ten years old, good luck with finding Russ.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much


----------

